# Unflavoured salt nic required



## gavin (20/7/20)

So I've finally run out of unflavoured salt nic, I've managed to get hold of some flavoured stuff but it really hits my lungs hard, and I have COPD. Does anybody know where I could get some 100mg?


----------

